# Underbody Methods



## trusty (Sep 11, 2014)

Mainly aimed at those who don't use underseal such as BH, wax oil, etc, especially those with a new/nearly new car. 

However those with the above protection, your views are welcomed and appreciated.

I noticed the vast majority of people seem to exclude this stage from their process or maybe its just hard to take pics!

How do you keep your underbody in decent nick?

I will be treating mine with BH as soon as time/weather permits but in the meantime....

I was thinking same as body;

snow foam
surfex
tar & glue
iron
wash?
......?

but how to protect? 

I have a good coating of factory underseal that I'd like to keep decent.

Thanks!


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I mainly concentrate on keeping salt off suspension and brake components, and the arches as free of mud and muck as possible. Surfex HD, brushes and the underbody lance on the power washer are my main weapons in this fight 

I have a load of BH Dynax which I'll be getting on once we have some slightly less harsh weather - as far as genuine protection goes I'm not sure there is much you can do other than apply relevant products (for which the car really needs to be dry).

I do put BH Ferrosol on things like brake hose unions and other vulnerable locations in the wheel well, although I'm not sure how much good that really does.

I did do a test patch of BH Dynax UB on the rear sub frame of my car in the summer when it was dry (if a little dusty) - just to see how well it sticks / holds with minimal (well, no) prep. We'll see how it does when I check it in the spring...


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Every couple of years I spray BH Dynax all underneath and when I wash my car I just kneel down and jet wash all underneath and snow foam then dry it all off with my trusty Metro Vac air force blaster.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

This helps...










As other have said get a good coating on from new and then it should be relatively maintenance free but keep the car looking good. As someone who previously had a double cab pickup these are hard work to keep looking good underneath (way more than a car as the factory finish is awful). So a good coating from new is a massive help.


----------



## X6JTM (Jul 27, 2016)

I've got one of these that attach to my Karcher and it's brilliant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

